# Moss & moss in the rain



## carlos58 (Jan 7, 2011)

hello everyone
moss







moss in the rain


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 7, 2011)

very crisp focus, I like the second one. :thumbup:


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Jan 7, 2011)

#2 is really impressive! I like the warm color light in #1


----------



## Undo (Jan 7, 2011)

Excellent shots! The second is amazing.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Carlos how do you get the amazing colors in your backgrounds? These are beautiful shots. Again.


----------



## tat1973 (Jan 7, 2011)

I like the composition on the first one better, but both images are sharp and high quality


----------



## Frequency (Jan 7, 2011)

Excellent, especially the second

Regards


----------



## carlos58 (Jan 9, 2011)

thanks everyone for comments


----------



## Markw (Jan 9, 2011)

Woah.  What magnification are these at?  Are these at 1:1?

Great shots.
Mark


----------



## LucasGarrido (Jan 10, 2011)

i like second! (Y)


----------



## PhillyPhoton (Jan 10, 2011)

really nice!


----------



## Stephen.C (Jan 10, 2011)

Awesome job! I dig number 2 the most. so crisp.


----------



## DSpandel (Jan 10, 2011)

#2 is a great shot!


----------

